# Dehumidifier -- ice issue



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a GE 40-pint dehumidifier that is about 5-6 years old. The coils keep icing up. The basement is not cool at all. No obstruction issues. I took it apart and cleaned the filter this afternoon. I plugged it back up, and within 2 hours, it iced up (this picture was taken 2 hours after the filter was cleaned). Any ideas of what's going on with it?


----------



## AandPDan (Mar 27, 2011)

Is the fan running?


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, the fan is running.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

that unit is low on freon. You'll be buying a new dehumidifier soon


----------



## horrocks (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the temperature around 65F around the dehumidifier? When I ran a dehumidifier, I put it up on a table, a couple of feet higher than the floor to increase the ambient temperature.


----------

